# Dear Diary..



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Hello im Jade im 13 and live in New Zealand *
This is were I am going to post my mouse updates and whats going on in my thoughts.
*I appreciate comments, concerns and questions*
I have 19 mice right now (8 keepers) 
I am going to breed one litter at a time! I have 8 bins right now but getting 4 more!
I currently own (keepers)
*Girls*
-Poorly pointed Siamese
-Part wild mouse (long story)
-pied ginger (respiratory illness)
-Long haired chocolate (4 weeks in 3 days)
-grey and white long haired (4 weeks in 3 days)

*Boys*
-pew
-poorly marked fox/tan (respiratory)
-pied yellow 
*Sorry*
My colour wording sucks!!! I will post photos eventually!
*One question*
I have two mice who I believe both have respiratory problems. Im just wondering is it true or false that sneezing and clicking are respiratory illness's (one of my mice clicks the other sneezes)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Why can't vets be cheaper or baytril was not only available through vets


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just wanted to address I get very bored and I would love to have a chat via PM with anyone at all >


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow ha ha there is a cyclone XD


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Seem to be getting rather more interested in breeding guppies. Bred for a good year but we have had some amazing colours come through!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have endlers/guppies.Love them but very prolific.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd say if you have constant sneezing with or with out clicking it's mostlikley a respiratory infection. I allow a tiny bit of sneezing but if it doesn't stop fast there out. I had a box of does who someone was sneezing alot. Pick everyone up and all were silent. No more sneezing since so they must habe had a bit of dust up there nose.

Just clicking it could be left over scaring from a respiratory infection.

Id keep the sneezer in a diffrent space to the others so they can't spread it. If you want to keep them. Sometimes I'll quirenteen snufferly mice but most times if I have plenty more they will just go.

I use to breed guppies years ago, would swap them for food and tap safe. But something changed in my tank and for some reason if I had more than two they would die off. So just gave up in the end and took what I had left into work.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah we have hundreds of guppies! Very colourful ha ha. 
They are both very important to me as one is the only ginger (whatever the heck you call them) i have ever seen here. I really need her to get better because she is my favourite mouse. In the next two weeks I will save up enough money to (if needed) take them to vet.
Today I will move both of them to the other side of the room (2-3 metres) they are in bins so it probably would not spread anyway. Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If it's a ri they need to be in a diffrent room realy. It can go from box to box as when the mice sneeze it spreads it in the air. I lost half my Siamese that way once. Had family problems so didn't sort out a snufferly mouse then after a week it had spread to half the Siamese I had.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im afraid that may not be possible but i will put them as far away as I can


----------

